# 16990 - P 0606 ECU problem ! please help not familiar with the 2.0l



## sx5_roy (Oct 15, 2008)

Vehicle: 
2001 Jetta 2.0l GLS
The codes i got are posted below:
1) 16990 - Internal Control Module: Processor Fault
P0606 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
2) 16946 - System Voltage: Too Low 
P0562 - 35-10 - Intermittent
3) 16885 - Vehicle Speed Sensor: Implausible Signal 
P0501 - 35-10 - Intermittent
4) 16519 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Heating Circuit Malfunction
P0135 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
5) 16727 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Signal too High 
P0343 - 35-00 - 
The vehicle stalled on my mother yesterday, and never restarted. The problem seems to be the ECU, but i was wondering if any one had a similar problem with there 2.0l. I have to state that the alternator was replaced last week due to it failing. That would explain the system voltage to low. Everything works fine with that and the voltage is fine. running was at 13.8V - 14V, and stopped (now) still 12.2v.
On the vag log, do the codes from the top down go from most recent to oldest ? because i remember having the CEL on before and reseting it with the battery without erasing the memory.
Any help would be greatly appreciated ! thanks alot guys and girls


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So the car still runs? Despite the P0606 error?
I have P0605 on mine (Internal Control Module: ROM Error) but it's from a badly done chip and actually runs fine.
If you have the Bentley, go through the trouble shooting and testing of the VSS and CMP, if they check out fine then I think something may be up electrically and it may have damaged those components.


----------



## sx5_roy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Hey thanks for the reply and no the car does not run any more it turns over but that's about it, not a fart nothing just turns over !
I'm hating this just as much as my mom and dad do !
Whats the VSS and CMP
ps. I have the Aylmer but not bentley
Thanks!


_Modified by sx5_roy at 6:36 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## sx5_roy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sx5_roy)*

could the cam position sensor cause this ?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sx5_roy* »_could the cam position sensor cause this ?


CMP = Cam position sensor, and yes.
VSS= Vehicle speed sensor
you are throwing codes for both, but I think the car should still start despite the VSS, but i'm not positive.
I think the ECU might be toast, have you cleared the codes and tried to scan again after trying to start it?
I know with my ECU code, it will come back just by turning the key 'on' and not even starting it, I'd say if yours is like that too you need to try a working ECU.


----------



## sx5_roy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Thanks for the quick reply, i am pretty sure that the Low voltage was due to the failure of the alternator 2 weeks ago, but as far as rescanning, i havnt done so, i only tried restarting it without success. The way the codes came up , as stated above, the CMP was an earlier problem before the others, but could be this problem as well.. i am confused and frustrated


----------

